# Chocolate sprinkles on top.



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

At my local 'chain' coffee shop they always ask if I would like chocolate sprinkles on top of my cappuccino. To me sprinkles is something you put on top of a cake and not coffee. Why don't they just say "Would you like chocolate on top"

Does my head in.


----------



## DannyT (Jan 20, 2013)

If we're going to trade petty annoyances then the one that does my head in is seeing latte written as 'latté'.

Aaaargh!!!

It appears like this on the chalkboard out 'Bryter Latte' in Dorchester (whose name I really like), and I even saw 'latté' on the BBC News website the other day.

I feel a complete pedant, but it really grates to see it written like that.

Danny


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

And then there's "expresso"!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I know it shouldn't but "Expresso" still grates with me!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

+1 for 'expresso'


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

+++++1 for "expresso" this annoys me when i see it written, and when i can tell its what people are saying.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Wet cappuccino - bah WTF!


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

Latte pronounced 'lartay' really gets my goat


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

suferick said:


> Latte pronounced 'lartay' really gets my goat


Made with a double expresso!


----------



## danwilliam (Jan 30, 2013)

It'll always be in the middle of a busy saturday service when i hear the dreaded "half a shot, skinny, decaf larrtey extra hot" ahhh!!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

danwilliam said:


> It'll always be in the middle of a busy saturday service when i hear the dreaded "half a shot, skinny, decaf larrtey extra hot" ahhh!!


I think legally you are allowed to strike people who say things like that! Or at the very least escort them from the premises


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I work in restaurants, and I get that ignorant or just simply naive customers who ask for things in an odd or strange way are fun to have a bit of a moan about with your colleagues, and that most certainly extends to a forum like this.

BUT.

How can you in one breath say (something I read about any real 'Barista') "come to me if anything is wrong with your drink, I want to make it the way you like it" and then in the next bemoan the request for a drink served differently to how you think tastes nice?

I dont like burnt milk, or skinny milk, or not being able to taste the coffee in my drink. But if I did then I am still coming to your shop and spending my money with you becauzse you make my drink how I like it, thats the whole point of good service.

If its all just for a bit of a well needed moan about the customers, which everyone in the service industry does (and to some extend, needs), and none of it is personal then thats fine, but if its genuinely resenting someone for asking for their drink to be served the way they like it, however disgusting a way it may be, I really dont think it is...


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I often wonder whether some of the drinks served breach trade descriptions. For instance if we assume a Cappuccino is one third espresso, one third milk and another this foam, then to my reckoning the ceramic buckets that Costa et al serve their large Cappuccinos in should contain 4 or 5 shots of coffee. In fact I've never seen more than three shots going into any chain coffee shop drink, so in those terms they are not selling you what you asked for. Should we be able to demand more shots within the existing costs to keep the ratios correct? Furthermore Cortados are usually served in glass that's too large but which gets filled up with milk on to of a double shot (although Costa take out cups for Cortado tend to be the right size for the 2 to 1 ratio.

Sorry if I'm just mumbling out loud









Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

That would be a bit like accusing one cocktail bar of breaching trade description for serving their version of a cocktail differently to the one you are used to.

Unless the product is specifically protected by a trading standard (like butter) then they can serve it how they please. They could serve you a square croissant if they wanted to.


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

Steve_S_T said:


> ... so in those terms they are not selling you what you asked for...


McDonalds et al have been getting away with that for years. When was the last time the burger you ordered actually look even remotely like the ones in the ads?


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> That would be a bit like accusing one cocktail bar of breaching trade description for serving their version of a cocktail differently to the one you are used to.
> 
> Unless the product is specifically protected by a trading standard (like butter) then they can serve it how they please. They could serve you a square croissant if they wanted to.


That's true to some extent, but if they served you a double espresso with milk in it would you take it back or accept on the basis that the can serve what they like??


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Expresso in France.....


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Latte in Italy = hot milk....doh !


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Steve_S_T said:


> That's true to some extent, but if they served you a double espresso with milk in it would you take it back or accept on the basis that the can serve what they like??


I would ask them to change it... if they refused I wouldn't go there again. But it wouldn't change their right to serve it that way, although it would be pretty stupid


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> I would ask them to change it... if they refused I wouldn't go there again. But it wouldn't change their right to serve it that way, although it would be pretty stupid


Indeed. It's also easy to forget that those of us who frequent specialist forums like this one represent a knowledgeable section, but nevertheless a minority section, of coffee drinkers. If Costa suddenly changed their drink sizes to reflect the " correct" ratios then the majority would be outraged and demand a return to their beloved buckets.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Coffee Is Art (Feb 3, 2013)

Steve_S_T said:


> Indeed. It's also easy to forget that those of us who frequent specialist forums like this one represent a knowledgeable section, but nevertheless a minority section, of coffee drinkers. If Costa suddenly changed their drink sizes to reflect the " correct" ratios then the majority would be outraged and demand a return to their beloved buckets.
> 
> Steve.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


I'd agree with that, but in my experience a percentage of those who enjoy their big gulp coffees simply have nothing to compare them against. If they drink coffee simply as a hot, caffinated beverage they don't really consider looking out for a passionate coffee shop, it is of no interest to them. However, once they have stumbled across a latte or cap that is served along the ratios accepted amongst us 'coffee people' they can be converted very quickly and never frequent the big coffee house's again. In fact I would wager that is how a large percentage of people get turned on to real coffee.

Oh and sprinkles/chocolate have no place on my coffee! I have no problem putting them on my customers coffee's if they ask, but for me, any cafe that slaps them on as standard should more than likely be avoided.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

Making your own homemade cosmetics allows you to use the same ingredients - but in much higher proportion.Are you sure about a performance of the 34919 Iomega Prestige 1 TB USB 2. wholesale cosmetics Again, blood magic is distinct, being its own school as well as its own path.Now, women are now working in all sorts of industries. best MAC lipsticks You may feel that lipstick is sufficient to add color if you have no time for anything else.This formula is actually suitable for any skin type, from dry to extra oily.


----------

